# ALTGR-Taste unter Linux mit Strg+Alt emulieren?



## DKK007 (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir gestern eine kabelose Tastatur gekauft (LogiLink - Bluetooth Wireless Slim Tastatur). Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden, da ich von überall im Raum den Rechner bedienen kann. Die Tastatur ist schön kompakt und deshalb gibt es keinen Nummernblock. Wie mir heute aufgefallen ist gibt es auch keine AltGr-Taste. Wenn ich auf dem Laptop AltGr drücke funktioniert auch das @ und so weiter. Aber irgendwie funktioniert es nicht wenn ich z.B. Strg+Alt+Q drücke.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die AltGr Taste unter Linux irgendwie mit Strg+Alt zu emulieren?


----------



## Low (17. Dezember 2013)

Welche Distribution hast du installiert?
Such mal bei Google nach xbindkeys. Löst das dein Problem? 

Die Kombination Strg Alt gibt es nur bei Windows.


----------



## TuxorDE (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo DKK007,

ich verwende so eine Tastatur an meinem Raspberry Pi und an meinem Laptop. Mir hat folgende Beschreibung geholfen: LogiLink ID0052-Bluetooth-Tastatur - Singularität. Dabei wird die rechte Strg-Taste zur Alt-Gr-Taste umkonfiguriert.

Die Lösung ist nicht an eine bestimmte Distribution gebunden.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Dezember 2013)

@ TuxorDE hat funktioniert. (Wie man am @-zeichen sehen kann). 

Allerdings hat das auch die Belegung der rechten Strg-Taste am Laptop geändert, aber die benutze ich eh nur selten. Habe ich eben jetzt eine breite Altgrtaste.


----------



## TuxorDE (17. Dezember 2013)

Freut mich, dass es bei Dir funktioniert. Bzgl. der Strg-Taste schrieb ich ja: 





> Dabei wird die rechte Strg-Taste zur Alt-Gr-Taste umkonfiguriert.


.


----------

